# 2006 Gmc 1500hd Cc 6l 3.73



## MC56 (Jun 21, 2006)

I HAVE A OUTBACK 25SRS AND I HAVE BEEN PULLING IT WITH A 99 F150 5.4, I JUST PURCHASED A 2006 GMC 1500HD CC 6L 3.73 8,600 GVW 14000 GCVW. I AM CONSIDERING A OUTBACK 5ER 28FRLS OR A TT 30RLS. MY QUESTION IS DOES ANYONE HAVE THIS TV. HOW MUCH WEIGHT OR WHAT KIND OF OUTBACK 5ER CAN MY TV HANDLE.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Can t help on your question but Welcome to the group action

John

PS..please turn off the caps


----------



## MC56 (Jun 21, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Can t help on your question but Welcome to the group action
> 
> John
> 
> ...


----------



## MC56 (Jun 21, 2006)

Sorry about the caps, glad to be here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Don't have that tv, but do have the 5'er. I can tell you you will be pushing the gvw of 8600 lbs, depending upon what your truck actually weighs.

If you use the published pin weigh of 1560# to the tv weight, plus you, passengers, hitch weigh itself (probably about 200#), tank of gas, and anything else your carrying in the tv, 8600# doesn't last very long.

This is not to say you won't make it, but threre won't be much to spare.

Get the truck weighed at a scale and you'll be better able to determine where your at.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, MC56!* action 
Glad to have you aboard.









With a half-ton truck, I can tell you straight away it will not handle the pin weight of the fiver. Just not going to even be close. The issue will be the Rear Axle Weight Rating.

As far as the 30RLS is concerned, that is IMHO doubtful. There are people pulling that trailer with half-tons, but the concern in your case is going to be power, or lack of. The 6.0 with a 3.73:1 rear end is really going to struggle with that size of trailer. Bump the differential(s) up to 4.10:1 and you might be happier, but still will be really working the truck.

I would recommend looking at the 26RLS or 27RLS as similar alternatives.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## muliedon (Jul 6, 2005)

I have a 2003 28 bh TT that I pull with a 2003 1500hd with the 6.0 and 3.73. It has done pretty well except for one trip to the Black Hills of SD. We had a pretty stiff head wind, and it struggled going up some of the grades leading up to the hills. Since that time I have gotten more comfortable with it and how it tows, and I have no problems here in Nebraska with it. That said there are not a lot of hills to test it on, and definitely no mountains. I believe that they have increased the horsepower of the 6.0 in the last year or two, which might help a bit depending on what that did to the torque. You would difintely be fine if it had the 4.11 gears. JMHO.

Don


----------



## MC56 (Jun 21, 2006)

TV WEIGHT IS AROUND 5,200 DRY WEIGHT, 5,700 INCLUDING GAS, 2 PASSENERS


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

What makes it a HD truck while still being a half ton?


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

MC56 said:


> TV WEIGHT IS AROUND 5,200 DRY WEIGHT, 5,700 INCLUDING GAS, 2 PASSENERS
> [snapback]124101[/snapback]​


Not enough truck. You only have GCWR of 14,000 lbs with the 1500HD. I have a 2500HD and it was at the limits when calculating. THe 2500HD has a GCWR of 16,000 with 4.10's and the 6.0. You will also exceed the GVW of the truck at 8900. THe 2500HD has a GVW of 9200. THat is still pushing it whan you add the pin weight of the trailer.

I upgraded from a 21RS and ended up with a 28RSDS because I was not comfortable with being at 15,930 GCWR on the 5er.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

The 5'er is probably out unless you buy a short one. The 30rls has a max weight of 9600lbs and your capable of 8900. you might have been better off with the standard 1500 crew cab as they have a performance package that gives you a 6.0L with 345HP and 4.10 rear for 10,300lbs capacity.

I have a standard crew cab with a 3.42 and a 7400lb cpacity, I bought the 29BHS which was supposed to be 7200lb max but is really 7600lb max as Outback has modified their site. I don't have any problems, but do not tow over mountains and stay within the tristate area. NY, NJ, PA. On big hills I definitely slow down, but the truck has been doing great. I am considering a rear change. Just changed from 800lb wd bars to 1200Lb bars and that made a big difference.

Welcome and take all capacities, limits, wd and sway control options into account before making any decisions.


----------



## MC56 (Jun 21, 2006)

campmg said:


> What makes it a HD truck while still being a half ton?
> [snapback]124116[/snapback]​


The 1500HD 3/4 ton took the place of the GMC 2500, 1500HD CC 6L 3.73 3/4ton, 8 lug wheels, HD brakes, Trans cooler with guage, 8,600GVW, 14,000 GCVW. The difference is 2500HD GVWR 9,200 has 4.10 which increase the towing weight.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

So the 1500 is now a 3/4 ton? Gee, that's going to be easy to keep straight!








And do I take that to mean there is no longer a 1/2 ton available?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Let me shed some light on this....

GM has offered pickups in ratings of 6100 all the way to 11,400 lbs. The had a 8600 GVWR 2500 and rebadged it as a 1500HD. The truck carries the 2500 (8600 GVWR) ratings but is marketed as a 1500HD. (letting them say that they have the highest towing rating in the 1/2 ton market). The 1500HD includes the 6.0L V-8, the heavier transmission, and is available with a 3.73 or a 4.10 ratio gear. The 2500HD is only available with the 4.10 ratio rear and carries a 9,200 lbs. GVWR.

With that being said it looks like a 1500HD with 3.73 ratio would have a 5th wheel rating of 8300 lbs (2wd) and 7900 lbs (4x4).

I think the GVWR of the 28frls is 9800 lbs.....you are asking the truck to do at least 1500 lbs over its towing limit. If you were to upgrade the truck to 4.10 gears then the towing limits are 10,300 (2wd) and 9900 (4x4)....much better but still pushing the limits.

I would look at a lighter trailer or heavier truck.

Just my option.

Gary


----------



## MC56 (Jun 21, 2006)

MC56 said:


> Thanks for you reply, the GVW 1500HD is posted as 8,600 with 14,000 GCVW towing max trailer weight 8,200 TT and 8,300 5er. I put my TV on a scale it weight was 5,700 with full gas, 2 passengers. what I am trying to decide if it will handle a 28FRLS 5ER VW8155, Capcity 1645 (I don't carry water and usually have empty tanks) hitch weight 1545.
> [snapback]124343[/snapback]​


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Keystone shows the empty weight of the 28FRLS as 8155. The carrying capacity of 1645 and the hitch weight of 1545.

If you add the empty weight of 8155 and the carrying capacity of 1645 you come up with 9800 lbs.

Your truck weighs 5700 + 9800 for the trailer = 15,500 pounds

Leaving you 1500 pounds over your GCWR.

Remember that the 8155 for the trailer doesn't include batteries, propane/tanks, and any water you may want to carry. To stay at the 14000 GCWR then you would have to only add 145 pounds to the trailer......the battery and propane will weigh more that that....in fact I carry more weight in beer than 145 pounds!!!

Gary


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> Keystone shows the empty weight of the 28FRLS as 8155. The carrying capacity of 1645 and the hitch weight of 1545.
> 
> If you add the empty weight of 8155 and the carrying capacity of 1645 you come up with 9800 lbs.
> 
> ...


That is exactly why I did not by the Outback or the Cougar or the Holiday Rambler 5er that we looked at. No matter how you sliced and diced it...It still came out to around 15,500 lbs. It was marginally doable with the 2500HD. However, I was actually over on my front axle ratings.

I know of at least one member who switched to a 1 Ton due to the GVW rating of the 2500HD.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## MC56 (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks Gary, action

We love our 25RSS but my wife broke her elbo and had to have surgery on it, she has a hard time trying to get into and sleep on the slide out, when you get older it is not as easy to climb over( if you have a RSS you know what I mean) we were thinking about a 5ER or a TT with stationary bed so she can walk beside/around. Thanks Again








Stan


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

MC56 said:


> Thanks Gary, action
> 
> We love our 25RSS but my wife broke her elbo and had to have surgery on it, she has a hard time trying to get into and sleep on the slide out, when you get older it is not as easy to climb over( if you have a RSS you know what I mean) we were thinking about a 5ER or a TT with stationary bed so she can walk beside/around. Thanks Again
> 
> ...


The Outback RKS or RLS are nice trailers...









Steve


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> I know of at least one member who switched to a 1 Ton due to the GVW rating of the 2500HD.


Not sure if you are referring to me or not, but that's exactly what I did. F-250 PSD with GVWR of 8,800 and GCWR of 16,000 simply would not hack it for the 28F RLS. So, I bought a 1-ton, Dodge 3500. But, even with it, I am somewhat limited due to the GVWR of the single axle. GCWR is no problem with the 1-ton (23,000), but I do have to watch my hitch weight. The 28F is no problem with the current rig, but if I was to trade for something else, I would probably not buy anything with a dry hitch weight of more than 1,800. Believe it or not, that is somewhat limiting. Many 5's out there have hitch weights way above 1,800 and surprisingly few are below that mark. I guess that is why you see so many duellies running around.

Pull a 28F with a half-ton? No way.

I talked to my dealer the other day about buying a pickup camper for when we want to head into the real boondocks. We got on the subject of weights and he said that they are refusing to sell to people who would be out of spec on weight. He said they have refused several people and the potential buyers actually got mad about it. Sheeezzeee! A dealer actually looking out for your safety and you get mad about it? I have a great dealer!


----------

